# Southeastern Indian Museum



## dpoole (Mar 23, 2009)

This is a must see for all you artifact nuts. It is a private collection. This man has been collecting for over 40 years. He has it all!!!  It is located near Roberta ga. It is open to the public. He has a large building full of everything. nearly all of it has certificates of authenticity.  call 478-836-2696 to make sure he is there for a visit before you go.  MUST SEE !!!!  He has thousands and thousands of pieces of everything from every time period!!!!!!!!!


----------



## auwalker24 (Mar 23, 2009)

I have been wanting to see this collection for years but cant ever seem to catch him there! Have a friend who knows him personally and says it is unbelievable!   I think he said he has some dug out canoes as well....how would one stumble across these??? They would have to been found in water wouldn't they???


----------



## choctawlb (Mar 23, 2009)

I assure you it is worth the time to drive over and sit a spell. He has some real nice pieces.
Ken


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 23, 2009)

Never heard of it, I would shure like to see it too.


----------



## ncboman (Mar 23, 2009)

Thaks for posting the info. I'd like to check it out also.  

I'll save the phone #.


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Mar 24, 2009)

great place, and awesome collection---Mike " the owner" is a great guy. ( plus the museum is only 5 miles from my hunting cabin---been there lots of times)


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 24, 2009)

we gotta check this out as my buddys land is near there south of Yatesville. Auchumpkee, me and Doenightmare and his bro need to meet up with you at Mikes!


----------



## schleylures (Mar 24, 2009)

ha, we are planning a trip to the museum on April the 4th around twelve o'clock. Mike said check with him at a later date to make sure he is going to be there but it might be a good time for some of us to geet to gether for a few minutes. We are going to have several people with our group. Some ya'll might know.
 Dpoole
 Muddyfoots
 Nugefane
 Dutchman
 Bambam
 Cheif1941
  Preacher daughter

and some more


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 24, 2009)

As requested, by dpoole, a couple of pics of the brochure..


----------



## dmedd (Mar 24, 2009)

schleylures said:


> ha, we are planning a trip to the museum on April the 4th around twelve o'clock. Mike said check with him at a later date to make sure he is going to be there but it might be a good time for some of us to geet to gether for a few minutes. We are going to have several people with our group. Some ya'll might know.
> Dpoole
> Muddyfoots
> Nugefane
> ...



I want to go with ya'll.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 24, 2009)

dmedd said:


> I want to go with ya'll.



Come on!!  Although I have no idea who Preachers Daughter is..


----------



## schleylures (Mar 25, 2009)

Muddyfoots said:


> Come on!!  Although I have no idea who Preachers Daughter is..



That is what Chief calls bambams wife Melissa


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Mar 25, 2009)

westcobbdog said:


> we gotta check this out as my buddys land is near there south of Yatesville. Auchumpkee, me and Doenightmare and his bro need to meet up with you at Mikes!



sign me up.......


----------



## dpoole (Mar 26, 2009)

I talked with the owner mike. He said as far as he knew that date and time would work for him. He said he would love to have us visit his place. I will get back in touch with him next week and confirm the trip. Look forward to the trip and meeting you folks i have not met !


----------



## schleylures (Mar 27, 2009)

I talked to Mr. Mike and we are set for the Fourth at high noon. I posted something on Gatherings also.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 27, 2009)

I`ll be there...


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Mar 27, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll be there...



me too, see ya there


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 27, 2009)

Auchumpkee Creek Assassin said:


> me too, see ya there




Look forward to seein` ya!


----------



## dpoole (Mar 28, 2009)

Nicodemus has agread to ride with PETER


----------



## ncboman (Mar 28, 2009)

Take lots of pics for us guys that can't join you.


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Mar 29, 2009)

Got room for one or two more? Me and my wife might be able to make it. What's Roberta close to?

Thanks.


----------



## schleylures (Mar 29, 2009)

culloden


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Mar 29, 2009)

I've never heard of Culloden.  I'm in Jacksonville, FL...where is it in relation to Atlanta? Thanks.


----------



## dpoole (Mar 29, 2009)

bout 80 miles south of atlanta .west of macon 20 miles


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Mar 29, 2009)

Great. Thanks.


----------



## dpoole (Mar 30, 2009)

This coming sat is the day of the trip!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Mar 30, 2009)

Me and my wife will be there. Can you post directions to the location from Macon? Thanks.


----------



## Al White (Mar 30, 2009)

Yall take some pictures!


----------



## dpoole (Mar 30, 2009)

Get the address from the brochure posted and go to map quest for directions.


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 30, 2009)

Muddy can you post address .... pix are real dark or I am going blind ....


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 30, 2009)

Nugefan said:


> Muddy can you post address .... pix are real dark or I am going blind ....



777 Julia Jordan Rd.
Roberta, Ga  31078


----------



## dutchman (Mar 30, 2009)

Nugefan said:


> Muddy can you post address .... pix are real dark or I am going blind ....



You did know that you can adjust the brightness on your monitor, right?


----------



## ellaville hunter (Mar 30, 2009)

me and dawn and T-Hawk boy would like to go


----------



## dpoole (Apr 1, 2009)

3 more days till the museum trip !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yall need to come on and meets us there !!!!!


----------



## dpoole (Apr 2, 2009)

2 more days till the trip/ talked with the owner mike yesterday about our group that is coming. He is very excited for yall to see his collection!!!!  Any and all are welcome to meet us there!!!


----------



## dmedd (Apr 2, 2009)

Man I hate missing out on this trip. I've got company coming this weekend. We'll just have to go find some of our own. Please take lots of pics.


----------



## snuffy (Apr 4, 2009)

Enjoyed meeting everyone today ?


----------



## schleylures (Apr 4, 2009)

Enjoyed meeting you to sir.


----------



## schleylures (Apr 4, 2009)

SWAMPFOX said:


> I've never heard of Culloden.  I'm in Jacksonville, FL...where is it in relation to Atlanta? Thanks.



I am very sorry that I missed you today, I was running a little late some of our crowd came in as you were leaving, I think I meet you at the bottom of the hill. Look forward to talking with you later and hope you and the wife enjoyed the trip.


----------



## allenww (Apr 6, 2009)

*Southeast Indian Museum*

Somebody please give those of us who could not go a report - 

    What did y'all think?


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 6, 2009)

allenww said:


> Somebody please give those of us who could not go a report -
> 
> What did y'all think?



It impressed the livin` tar outa me. That is a collection that dreams are made of.


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 6, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> It impressed the livin` tar outa me. That is a collection that dreams are made of.



Did y'all take some pix ???


----------



## Al White (Apr 6, 2009)

> Did y'all take some pix ???



x2! I'd like to see em!!


----------



## schleylures (Apr 6, 2009)

This is a persons private collection do you think we took pictures? I have afew but the whole deal is pictures do not do any justice. I would like for all of you to see it. 
 I know everyone on here are not near middle Georgia but if u are u need to stop by.

On one wall wall there is 88 cases on another wall there are 64 this is not counting the big display cases on the floor. His office has piles of stuff waiting to be displayed.

He is in the process of working on several parts that are not there. and looking for pieces to put in the farming Museum outside.

This site is to big not to visit.


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks for the pix Wendell ...

and your right he has a pile of stuff ... very nice collection ...


----------



## T-Hawk Boy (Apr 6, 2009)

i loved it. i loved the shark in the bottle.


----------



## schleylures (Apr 6, 2009)

Our group.
 Schleylures
Better half 
Grandson {Trey}

Ellaville Hunter
Wife {Dawn}
Daugher {Marie}
T Hawk Boy

Nicodemus
Dutchman
D Poole
Cheif1941
T Bug
Muddyfoots
Axle93
Bambam
Wife {Melissa} aka Preacher daughter

Nugefan {in soul and spirit}

We would have stayed a lot longer if there was just a few of us. Being a crowd we all wanted to get back to our little gathering  and socialize some more.

 I shot at a round object thrown in the air with a bow for the first time, thanks to Dutchman. I might not have hit it but Axle93 and Bambam did, Supper call came to early. I will get it next time.


----------



## schleylures (Apr 6, 2009)

T-Hawk Boy said:


> i loved it. i loved the shark in the bottle.



Next time you skip school, Give me a call I will drive you around where you do not have to stay home all day.


----------



## dpoole (Apr 6, 2009)

he is out all week spring break so is lil poole  you can drive both of them around for the rest of the week


----------



## snuffy (Apr 6, 2009)

It was just me in my group


----------



## ellaville hunter (Apr 6, 2009)

schleylures said:


> Next time you skip school, Give me a call I will drive you around where you do not have to stay home all day.



come get him he would love it i am sure


----------



## bam_bam (Apr 6, 2009)

ellaville hunter said:


> come get him he would love it i am sure



I would if I were closer, he needs to teach me how to play cards....the slap wore me out friday and saturday. He is a little card shark.


----------



## ellaville hunter (Apr 6, 2009)

yes he is he loves to play


----------



## schleylures (Apr 6, 2009)

snuffy said:


> It was just me in my group



 It might have been just you in your group. But you could fit in, in any group,. Nice meeting you there sir. Nice looking bike yoiu were not on that Saturday were you? 
 Well what did you think about the museum?  Was that the first time you had been there?


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey Snuffy, it was nice meetin` you Saturday!!


----------



## schleylures (Apr 6, 2009)

snuffy have you ever been there before? We liked meeting you. I think that we were so amazed that we did not spend as much time as possible with you. We all enjoyed the place and meeting you.

Nice Bike.


----------



## snuffy (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks guys.
It was my first time there. I was overwhelmed. I have a very small collection I have found over the years.
It was nice meeting all of you.


----------



## snuffy (Apr 6, 2009)

schleylures said:


> It might have been just you in your group. But you could fit in, in any group,. Nice meeting you there sir. Nice looking bike yoiu were not on that Saturday were you?
> Well what did you think about the museum?  Was that the first time you had been there?



I was on my bike. Too pretty weeknd not to be.
I was susposed to be turkey hunting but didn't get home untile late Friday night so I decided to come meet some of yall.


----------



## schleylures (Apr 6, 2009)

All right tell us the story about Friday night.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 6, 2009)

I meant to say too, that there weree a couple of points in that collection, that will stay in my minds eye, for a while. 2, in particular...


----------



## snuffy (Apr 6, 2009)

schleylures said:


> All right tell us the story about Friday night.



Sorry
I can see how that sounds now, but I worked until 10
:30 and didn't feel like driving the two hours to Wheeler Co.
Was debating on whether to go hunting or ridding anyway.


----------



## bam_bam (Apr 6, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> I meant to say too, that there weree a couple of points in that collection, that will stay in my minds eye, for a while. 2, in particular...



Mine too, the knife river point, the horse creek pine tree, and the cumberland

Also the St. Charels dovetail drill and the long drill.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 6, 2009)

bam_bam said:


> Mine too, the knife river point, the horse creek pine tree, and the cumberland
> 
> Also the St. Charels dovetail drill and the long drill.



The knife river cumberland, the clovis,......yea, that pine tree was a nice un too! 

One of these days, I`ll devote a day or two to shatterin` another couple of cumberlands. I`d like to claim to have made one, in my lifetime...


----------



## bam_bam (Apr 6, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> The knife river cumberland, the clovis,......yea, that pine tree was a nice un too!
> 
> One of these days, I`ll devote a day or two to shatterin` another couple of cumberlands. I`d like to claim to have made one, in my lifetime...



Well when you get the hankerin' to break some let me know cause I would love to see how you make the preform.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 6, 2009)

bam_bam said:


> Well when you get the hankerin' to break some let me know cause I would love to see how you make the preform.




Since I am more careful, and seem to do better, in front of witnesses and a crowd, I`ll give you a holler. Don`t get your hopes up though. Cumberlands, in my opinion, are the hardest points in the world, to reproduce.

When I first started knappin`, the Clovis point was my target. That`s all I was interested in, makin` a fluted Clovis. Actually, a Clovis ain`t that hard to make, now.


----------



## schleylures (Apr 7, 2009)

I liked the pottey. Maybe my girlie side is coming out.


----------



## bam_bam (Apr 7, 2009)

schleylures said:


> I liked the pottey. Maybe my girlie side is coming out.



The pottery was pretty awsome too.


----------



## dutchman (Apr 7, 2009)

My favorites were the Clovis, the Cumberland, and the Lost Lakes.

Those were pristine! I can see how a Cumberland would be hard to make. Nick, if you get a good one made, I'll trade you something for it.


----------



## flintdiver (Apr 7, 2009)

Did anyone get any photos of some of his stuff ? Post 'em please if you did !


----------



## schleylures (Apr 7, 2009)

did not take any close ups. Thought it would take away from the site. Plus the glass would throw a glare, JUst the picture above.


----------



## dpoole (Feb 17, 2010)

bump for the new members here !!!!!!!


----------



## Big Country (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow! Somebody plan a trip. Thanks for the bump dpoole


----------



## dmedd (Feb 17, 2010)

I missed the last trip and would love to get together as a group and go back.


----------



## Amohkali (Feb 22, 2010)

I would too.  It's not far from here; I can't believe I haven't been there.


----------

